# New trailer



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a trailer, I want a 3 to 4 horse trailer or a shorter stock trailer (14 foot to 20 foot). It must be a gooseneck, no living quarter (a tack room or changing room at most), new or used does matter to much, I don't want to spend a ton of buy How much am I looking at spending for one?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I meant to said that a new or used one doesnot matter and how much would one cost. 

I'm, as of right now only, planning on using it for trail riding and what not local things mainly.


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know if this will help you out or not, since this has been a few years since I purchased my trailer.
I paid $2,300 for my stock trailer, its a steel trailer and its a 16 foot. The handy part I LOVE about mine is if I put all the dividers in it (someone customised it) then I have a 2 horse slant load with a small tack area. If I take all the dividers out of it then I have a 3-4 horse slant load! I can put 3 good sized horses in it or 4 young/small horses.
Shop around and you will find just the right one!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Eddie, if you google "Used Horse Trailers", you will come up with a ton of sites and just start looking at what they are and their prices. Keep in mind that they may have been listed for some time and that they may be over priced but it will give you an idea of the asking price anyway. Also check out ebay.

Everything will depend on condition, materials (aluminum vs steel vs fiberglass), options, location, etc.


----------

